# Ooth positioning



## Leah (Apr 22, 2005)

Other than difficulty hatching, does anyone have experience with the orientation of an ootheca having an effect on the nymphs?

I was just thinking, if you had an ooth upside down during incubation, then turned it to the correct hatching position near the hatch time, if this would show any effect in nymphal development. I wouldnt think so, or any outdoor ooths could be seriously compromised during an overwintering situation.


----------



## Rick (Apr 22, 2005)

I always put mine in the correct orientation. However I have seen some in the wild that were in all kinds of postions. I did have one that was laying on a flat surface that I forgot about and it hatched just fine. The opening where they come out was facing down too. Pretty amazing.


----------

